# DVR R15-100 recording and picture goes blank



## Jashobeam (Jul 10, 2005)

For months sometimes when I record a show part way through the picture goes black. I still get the audio. When I try to fast forward sometimes it sticks and won't, sometimes it will go forward, but very, very slowly even at 4x fast forward. It sometimes will not rewind. Some shows it will only play from half way through on out, but will not start at the beginning for any reason. This happens about once a month. Is this a receiver going bad?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried a menu reset of your receiver? That is usually one of the easiest ways to resolve issues. Just like any computer, every now and then it needs to be rebooted to refresh itself.

- Merg


----------

